# Dyno tuning in the Central Florida area?



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

Has anyone had a good experience with a dyno-tuning shop in Florida? Preferrable close to Central Florida. I saw that their were a few members from the area, just wondering who is recommended and what kind of price I'm looking at. Just a headers, cai, exhaust tune, then maybe cam. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check this stickied thread...
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/find-dyno-ez-enter-zip-18294/


----------



## derekgto (Jan 18, 2011)

me and some friends are starting one in the tampa bay area and all surrounding areas like brandon, bradenton, orlando, sarasota. and everything else that gto owners wanna travel from right now there are just a few other owners that have joined us but we need to make this huge people. lets start what could be the biggest gto fan club in the world..... TRUE STORY FLORIDA HAS THE MOST OF ALL NEW GTO'S PRODUCED so lets prove it and get to gether hit me up


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

Jeremy Formato in tampa. Fasterproms.net. I wont let anyone else touch my cars.


----------

